# Error na installatie Gentoo

## Roel0

Gegroet,

Vlak na de installatie van gentoo , wil je natuurlijk Gentoo opstarten. Ik deed de reboot , de GRUB opende , ik selecteer de kernel.

Maar dan gebeurd er iets en deze error komt te voorschijn:

```
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0

UDF-fs : No partition found(1)

List of all partitions:

No filesystem could mount

.....
```

Dit is mijn Grub.conf :

```
[b]root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6[/b]
```

fstab

```
/dev/sda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

proc        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

shm         /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp

----------

## pakjebakmeel

Hij kan je initramfs niet vinden, klopt die regel in je grub.conf wel?

Denk dat je een typo hebt gemaakt:

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r6

Bestaat die wel in /boot? Booten van de live ISO/memstick en even /boot mounten om te kijken wat daar in zit?

----------

